# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  نسر ينقض على طائر اثناء التصوير ويدهش المصور!!

## mohamed73

للحظة، شعر المصور  الأمريكي كريس بيلي أنه مصور قناة "ناشيونال جيوغرافيك"  عندما التقط صورا  في غاية الإثارة لنسر وهو ينقض على طائر ويختطفه. 
 ففي اللحظة التي كان فيها  المصوِّر الأمريكي كريس بيلي يلتقط بعض الصور  لطائر الفزان ذي الألوان  الزاهية، فوق الجليد بأحد حقول ولاية "ساوث  داكوتا" الأمريكية، انقض عليه  نسر ضخم بحركة رشيقة ليختطفه ويرحل به وسط  دهشة المصوِّر.  
 وقالت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية إن المصوِّر  الأمريكي كريس بيلي (54  عاماً) كان يلتقط بعض الصور لطائر الفزان ذي  الألوان الزاهية والذيل  الطويل، فوق الجليد، حين هبط عليه فجأة نسر ضخم  بحركة خاطفة ليقبض على  رقبته بمنقاريه، وينشب مخالبه في جسد الطائر، ويرتفع  به، وسط دهشة  المصوِّر الذي لم يدع الفرصة فالتقط صور الواقعة.   
ويقول  بيلي: "لاحظت أن النسر هبط بسرعة خاطفة، وقبض على الطائر، ثم طار به  إلى  مكان قريب، وبدأ يلتهمه في الحال". ويضيف "لم أكن أظن أنني التقطتُ  مشهد  الاختطاف، لكن حين طالعت الصور فيما بعد أدركتُ أنني حصلت على صور  مثيرة.

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور على  الصور الرائعة

----------

